# Dry Mix Storage



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Got a really good deal on dry mix pouches, (pancake, muffin, etc) - the kind that only requires water to make. I bought several packages and all have a best used by date of June 2013. What is the best way to store to prolong the shelf life and keep bugs from getting inside the packages....I know freezing will work but I am trying to get away from so much freezer storage (being with power for 12 days during last year's tornados was lesson well learned). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I put my mixes in quart and 1/2 gallon jars them place lid and ring on and use my foodsaver cap thingy and draw all the air out. Have just opened some that has been sealed that way for about 2 years and all is fine.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I vacuum package all mine. Put in tubs er buckets an keep in a cool place.


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

I hope I don't sound totally stupid, but do you open up the packages they were packaged in, save the cooking directions, and proceed with the vacuum sealing or put the packages in bags then seal?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Just put the packet in the vac bag an seal em up.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok, I want to share my slight problem in this area. Specifically pancake mix. You know those huge bags you can get at Sam's? I think I paid like 6.00 for it. 

Ok.... I made some bag from my food saver roll, i divided it a up in probably 1 gallon amounts, filled bag and vacuum sealed. I put them in open tubs. Kind of stacked them. They all lost their seals in less than a year!!!

So I just ordered 1 gallon mylars and oxygen absorbers. I got dry milk, pancake mix, sugar, instant potatoes, and flour that I need to put up, but I don't want to waste jars, as I need them for canning, and food saver bags don't keep, so I'm going with mylars and see what happens.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I tripple seal mine. Once in a great while I'll get one what won't hold. 
I always leave em on a shelf fer a month before puttin em away ta check.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Topmom said:


> I hope I don't sound totally stupid, but do you open up the packages they were packaged in, save the cooking directions, and proceed with the vacuum sealing or put the packages in bags then seal?


Just write the amount of milk on the outside of muffin mixes. You can usually eyeball the amount anyway. That's what I do. I don't save labels.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I tripple seal mine. Once in a great while I'll get one what won't hold.
> I always leave em on a shelf fer a month before puttin em away ta check.


I double sealed mine. But know what, I'm starting to think that food saver rolls are much more expensive than 1 gallon mylars.


----------

